# Updates on Pickles the Pugland!



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

YYUUUPPP

Pickles is now 5months! Shes cheekier than ever 

Here are some updated photos(im taking more tonight for tomorrow)
























Older one:










Shes a cross between a West highland white and a pug

Shes tiny! I doubt she will get much bigger, but she has a pug-build Just Westie fur

Oh and she got three 2nds and one 3rd at a dog show!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've never seen a Pugland before! She looks JUST like a pug except with different fur! How cute! I love her tail!


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou! 
I loove her tail too, its so curlyyy!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh she really is a little cutie! And good for her winning places at the dog show - CONGRATS!


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou! I was sooo proud Near then end, she wanted to be picked up in the middle of the show LOL


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats the cutest little face!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

She is adorable! What kind of show was she in?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

oh my god what an adorable puppy! i would just have to scrunch that face!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I love her color! She's so adorable  I just love the scruffiness.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou everyone!
She was just in a crossbreed fun show at a fair=) But she kept trying to get me to pick her up LOL
Haha, you should see her fur in the morning, its all over the place! LOL
I must say, all your dogs are sooo adorable too!


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone els own a pugland?


----------



## Britta (Jan 8, 2010)

She's adorable! I have a Pugland too. she is now 5 months and looks just like yours, but with her ears standing up.


----------



## rufus pugsley (Jan 20, 2010)

i have a 3 1/2 year old pugland....his name is rufus....


----------

